# Piranha turned black



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Hello all, i have 3 x 5" red bellies in a 50 gallon tank ove the last couple of days the medium size piranha has turned nearly jet balck the other two still have there normal colour is this a sign of breeding or spawning could someone help please.

Cheers Paul


----------

